# Anyone near Napa, CA?



## Heretic Apostate (Apr 25, 2002)

North of San Francisco bay.  Napa, St. Helena, Yountville, Sonoma, Vallejo, Fairfield, Vacaville, Petaluma, Suisun.  Any of those cities?


----------



## Heretic Apostate (May 7, 2002)

Bump....


----------



## Falcon (Jun 5, 2002)

Have you checked out www.bayrps.com yet?  It is a site for Bay Area gamers.


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jun 5, 2002)

Moot point.  I'm selling off my entire collection, a total of 28 boxes of gaming material from D&D (basic set through 3E and d20), GURPS, Battletech/Mechwarrior, Legend of the Five Rings, GDW's Traveller, and a bunch of other stuff.  I've already had someone pick up half of the boxes to sell them for me, and he'll be back in a week to pick up the rest....


----------



## WSmith (Jun 5, 2002)

I have a friend who is from Petaluma. He was the best DM I ever had. A Great player too, as I have had some of the best games with him over the years. 

Unfortunitly, he is currently TDY to Alaska with the USCG. So, I doubt he will be able to hook up. 

BTW, HA, are you looking to get out of gaming all togehter or just get rid of your collection?


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jun 6, 2002)

I'm looking to get out of gaming altogether.  It's entirely too addicting.  Look at my collection, if you want, and you'll see I have more than 1,100 products (including, to be fair, about 300 magazines).  How much have I used?  Well, back in 1992-1993, I played in a short campaign set in the Forgotten Realms, and I also played in a practically-didn't-occur BattleTech campaign.

That means that, in the last nine years, I've been buying about $150 or more of roleplaying supplements, without ever using any of it.

That's an expensive habit, of which is no use to me.  I could have paid off my car loan and two of my student loans by now, if I had put the money there.  And that's just within the last two years.  I could have put a lot more money into savings.

The only way I'm going to get out of gaming is if I make a clean break.  I've got to get rid of everything, because I know I'll never spend that much money again on a hobby.  And since I'll never be able to reproduce this collection, I won't even try.


----------



## WSmith (Jun 6, 2002)

Well, HA. I can certainly see where you are coming from. I have a three year subscription to both Dragon and Dungeon magazines.  I read through them when I get them, and end up putting them in a box. I would like to get a scanner to copy the pages I want, then I would probably ebay the mags. 

I don't have even as close to as much material as you, but I do feel similar in a way.  I have played a few kick around games, and have played online, but nothing serious since I got out of the Air Force in '97. I had about given up on D&D just as 3rd edition was announced. That resparked my interest. I was jazzed again. Now, three years later, I still haven't found a real group and I have a "bunch" of RPG stuff I will never use. The 1e they can have when they pry it from my cold, dead hands!  If for nothing else, just for nostalgia sake.  

I was never really as attached to 2e as 1e. But still some of that time period stuff I could never get rid of cause I like too much. I don't have all the Al-Qadim products, but I really love it and am trying to finish my collection. I like some of the Mysatra stuff too. Other than that, I have all kinds of stuff I will never use. I am going to eventually put them up on ebay and hopefully someone out there will find them usefull. 

Third edition: I still have more stuff than I will ever use. Some of that stuff I will put up for sale on ebay too.  

So, I can sympathize with you. Good luck and I hope all works out for you.


----------

